# [présentation] le texte en latex, mais les dessins ?

## angela

Salut ,

je dois faire un rapport et dedans, je dois m'amuser à dessiner des petits paquets (ce genre de petits carrés qui sont contigüs avec plein de flèches dans tous les sens [cf paquets réseau]), pour les insérer à mon rapport latex. Je pourrais directement le faire en latex, mais ça a l'air assez compliqué (je débute), c'est pour ça que je vous demande votre avis pour quelque chose d'assez rapide...

je vous remercie

----------

## yoyo

Le plus simple et le plus rapide, c'est de dessiner tes schémas sur ton logiciel de dessin habituel et d'imprimer le résultat dans un fichier postscript. LaTeX te permet d'inclure drectement les fichiers de type postscript (.ps) ou postscript encapsulés (.eps).

Et voici deux adresses web qui pourraient t'être utiles : http://www.grappa.univ-lille3.fr/FAQ-LaTeX/index.html et http://www.laas.fr/~matthieu/cours/latex2e/.

Enjoy !

----------

## Mickael

Attention, le format de tes dessins dépend du compilateur tex que tu utilises. Par exemple,  avec pdflatex tonfichier.tex, te sors un fichier tonfichier.pdf, mais avec pdflatex tes figures doivent être en jpeg, tiff, png ou en pdf et non en eps ou ps. 

Comment convertir mes images pour les utiliser avec pdflatex ?

----------

## kwenspc

Il y a eu un poste à ce sujet (fin c'était pas à ce sujet précisément mais ça a dévié).

Donc en effet: tu fais tes shémas comme tu veux (openoffice-draw, kivio, gimp, dia, umbrello...) tu enregitres en PNG par exemple et sous gimp tu convertis l'image en format EPS 

à partir de là le code Latex est pas très compliqué pour insérer et positionner l'image.

----------

## zeuss1414

Pour les schéma je te conseil d'utiliser dia, c'est puissant et facile, après soit tu exporte en pdf, jpeg, et tu l'insert directement donc ton latex avec \inlcudegraphics il me semble. 

Si ta besoin de doc n'hésite pas.

----------

## Enlight

j'ajouterais que doxygen sait generer des shemas a partir de commentaires dans un code si jamais y' a besoin

Si tu veux que geekounet nous fasse un how-to : tapes 1!

quoi fayot?

----------

## geekounet

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> j'ajouterais que doxygen sait generer des shemas a partir de commentaires dans un code si jamais y' a besoin
> 
> Si tu veux que geekounet nous fasse un how-to : tapes 1!
> 
> quoi fayot?

 

Heu ouais mais non, je fais pas de cours sur Doxygen moi, je sais à peine y toucher, c'est surtout mon binome qui s'en est occupé pour mon projet c++ ya 3-4 mois  :Razz: 

@yoyo :  merci pour les liens, ça va me servir prochainement. Je pars en stage dans 2 semaines et je compte écrire mon mémoire en LaTeX  :Smile: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Moi aussi je suis en stage, mais bon tout un mémoire en latex ca me semble un peu bourin et franchement dur a maintenir.

----------

## Mickael

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Moi aussi je suis en stage, mais bon tout un mémoire en latex ca me semble un peu bourin et franchement dur a maintenir.

   :Shocked: 

Mais pourquoi, je fais tout en latex (rapport, article, présentation)! et je ne vois pas ou est le problème pour maintenir quoi que soit? étrange...

----------

## kwenspc

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Moi aussi je suis en stage, mais bon tout un mémoire en latex ca me semble un peu bourin et franchement dur a maintenir.

 

Je pensais exactement la même chose...avant de m'y mettre pour mon mémoire  :Smile: 

Et bien en fait j'ai gagné un temps monstrueux! Dingue quand j'y reflechit. Le fait de ne pas se préoccuper du formatage te permet de gagner un temps fou, le travail du style (si tu souhaites le personaliser) prend lui aussi presque rien, car par défaut c'est déjà très bien fait. Il s'agit alors juste de travailler certains détails (en-tête et pied de page, sommaine, appendice, ...) et ce en quelque mots clés tout simple.

Je ne sais quel éditeur tu utilises mais emacs par exemple a un très bon plugin, te permettant d'avoir un affichage agréable, et des raccoucris pour générer le résultat à la volée. 

Résultat qui, lui, est impossible avec un traitement de texte. Faire un document aussi propre, aussi bien formaté et qui quand tu l'ouvre est toujours le même partout, y a que LaTeX qui fait ça. Ça fait plus "professionel", plus propre, d'une lisibilité parfaite (car étudiée pour, alors que si tu formates toi même ton document sous un traitement de texte, il n'est pas certain que le lecteur appréciera). Et si tu as des formules de math à insérer, ou du code tu verras: là encore le résultat est époustouflant.

----------

## zeuss1414

Oui je connais tous les avantage de latex, dailleur je l'utilise tout le temps aussi, mais sur mon mac  :Wink:  et j'ai des soft très sympa qui font l'appercu et même la correction orthographique mais bon je sais pas trop encore ce que je vais faire. Faut que je vois, maintenant si vous avez un style "Rapport de stage" sympa moi je suis prenneur ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Oui je connais tous les avantage de latex, dailleur je l'utilise tout le temps aussi, mais sur mon mac  et j'ai des soft très sympa qui font l'appercu et même la correction orthographique mais bon je sais pas trop encore ce que je vais faire. Faut que je vois, maintenant si vous avez un style "Rapport de stage" sympa moi je suis prenneur ...  

 

Bah... \documentclass{report} (possiblement augmenté de quelques options) ne te convient pas ?

Autrement je multiploie ce qu'écrit kwenspc. AUC TeX (environnement de développement LaTex pour emacs) est d'une efficacité monstrueuse. Rien qu'avec les trois commandes de base (C-c C-e pour insérer un environnement, C-c C-s pour insérer une section ou apparenté et C-c C-c pour compiler-visualiser) qui bénéficient de la completion (la fameuse touche TAB), tu ne tapes pratiquement plus que le contenu. Pour ce qui est de la correction orthographique à la volée, il suffit d'ajouter la ligne suivante dans ton .emacs :

```
(add-hook 'LaTeX-mode-hook 'flyspell-mode)
```

Sinon il y a aussi GNU Texmacs qui est un éditeur WYSIWYG pour LaTeX inspiré de emacs. Je n'ai jamais travaillé avec toutefois.

Au contraire de ce que tu écris, LaTeX a d'autant plus d'intérêt que la taille du document est importante ! Pour écrire une lettre d'une page, je prend Open Office mais pour un rapport ou un article je ne supporte plus d'utiliser autre chose que LaTeX (les \label \ref, l'absence de tabulations, la création facile d'environnement type \theorem, l'immense supériorité pour écrire des équations, etc.). Si le document est vraiment grand tu peux le morceler en plusieurs fichiers (un par section par exemple) avec des \input. Si tu travailles en collaboration sur le document il n'y a pas de problème de format.

----------

## zeuss1414

 *Quote:*   

> Bah... \documentclass{report} (possiblement augmenté de quelques options) ne te convient pas ? 

 

Non c'est pas ca, j'ai déjà qq truc sympa en latex, mais bon voir ce que d'autre font ca peux tjrs être intéressent et enrichissant.  :Wink: 

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

Kile est très sympa pour faire du LaTeX. Comme je fais rarement du LaTeX, je me souviens jamais de toutes les balises, avec Kile je gagne beaucoup de temps car toutes (ou presque?) les balises sont trouvable facilement.

----------

## _Seth_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Autrement je multiploie ce qu'écrit kwenspc. AUC TeX (environnement de développement LaTex pour emacs) est d'une efficacité monstrueuse

 

+1, c'est essentiel.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sinon il y a aussi GNU Texmacs

 

TeXmacs est un très joli WYSIWYW, fait part des français (haute savoie pawa !) et qui rox. C'est l'argument ultime pour convaincre les scientifiques windowsien de passer à LaTeX (puis à linux ?). Jetez un coup d'oeil, ça gagne à être connu !

@zeuss1414: \documentclass{report} est le squelette de ton document, mais ensuite tu le personnalises comme tu le souhaites, tu changes la page de titre, les titres, les sous-titres, etc. Tu peux rajouter tout un tas de trucs en utillisant les packages (hyperrefs pour les urls, de sommaires partiels, etc) et des .sty. Je peux t'indiquer des manuscrits de thèses qui incluent ce genre de choses. Mais c'est plutôt du coté des package qu'il faut que tu cherches, car pour les documentclass, tu as le choix entre report, article, book & letter (+ des compatibilités avec les anciennes versions : refman, proc, exam, ltxguide, ltxdoc, ltnews). 

@angela: je suis étonné que personne n'ai cité le mythique xfig. C'est pas eyecandy   :Laughing:  , mais c'est très puissant et tu fais de l'efficace plutôt que du joli (c'est très très bien pour faire de la boxologie). Attention : c'est comme LaTeX, il faut d'abord apprendre à s'en servir car ça n'est pas un modèle de soft intuitif.

----------

## zeuss1414

Pour xfig, honnetement j'y ai pensé mais vaux mieu l'utiliser que des cas etrème, pour des ptits shémas simple dia semble plus approprié et plus userfriendly.

----------

## _Seth_

Effectivement xfig est particulier et c'est bien l'avantage du logiciel libre, il y en a pour tout les goûts, pour toutes les couleurs et c'est gratuit & libre.

----------

## zeuss1414

 *Quote:*   

> il y en a pour tout les goûts, pour toutes les couleurs et c'est gratuit & libre.

 

Ah c'est pour ca qu'on dis que ce un logiciel libre ...   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ne pas confondre gratuité et liberté  :Wink: 

----------

## antoine_

J'avais rédigé mon rapport de stage en LateX, et je le referai si j'en ai l'occasion.

J'étais parti du format report que j'avais personnalisé, mais de manière "artisanale" : par exemple pour mettre de la couleur dans mes titres, j'avais créé une commande mise en couleur que j'appliquais à chaque titre.

J'avais cherché à l'époque comment créer ou personnaliser une classe de document, sans trop trouver. Vous auriez des liens vers des tutoriels ou des manuels ?

Sinon il y a la possibilité avec LateX de scinder le document en plusieurs fichiers source et de les inclure dans le document principal. Par exemple, il est possible de faire un fichier par chapitre. C'est vraiment très puissant comme outil de rédaction.

Il y a la possibilité de définir des commandes ou des variables. Je me rends compte qu'on a vite fait, dans un document, si un chiffre ou une donnée change en cours de rédaction d'oublier de changer toutes les apparitions. Au prochain document Latex, je me servirai de ça, un peu comme on fait des #define :o)

----------

## Mickael

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il y a la possibilité de définir des commandes ou des variables. Je me rends compte qu'on a vite fait, dans un document, si un chiffre ou une donnée change en cours de rédaction d'oublier de changer toutes les apparitions. Au prochain document Latex, je me servirai de ça, un peu comme on fait des #define )

 

Tu poses par exemple un \label sur une figure, ou une équation, puis tu fais référence à cette équation avec un \ref{le_nom_du_label}, mais là on diverge trop du sujet, et de gnu-linux Gentoo. Google est ton ami  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> Sinon il y a la possibilité avec LateX de scinder le document en plusieurs fichiers source et de les inclure dans le document principal. Par exemple, il est possible de faire un fichier par chapitre. C'est vraiment très puissant comme outil de rédaction.

 

C'est la commande \input{nom_du_fichier_inclu.tex} dont je parlais.

 *antoine_ wrote:*   

> Il y a la possibilité de définir des commandes ou des variables. Je me rends compte qu'on a vite fait, dans un document, si un chiffre ou une donnée change en cours de rédaction d'oublier de changer toutes les apparitions. Au prochain document Latex, je me servirai de ça, un peu comme on fait des #define )

 

Comme te l'as signalé MickTux, ce genre de chose est géré de base (pas même besoin de package) et est abondamment utilisé. Tu devrais faire un petit tour sur un tutoriel LaTeX plutôt que de réinventer la roue.  :Wink: 

----------

